
Code Reformat Finished - wglb
https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2015/02/11/code-reformat-finished/
======
Buge
Does this make it difficult to do the "blame" thing that Github does to see
which commit created which line of code?

~~~
ygra
It makes it difficult in _any_ VCS or diff tool, by default. However they can
usually instructed to ignore white-space changes.

As an example, in hg I have the following three revisions of a file:

    
    
       abc
       def
        ghi
    
       abc
       deg
        gHi
    
       abc
       d eg
          gHi
    

Different invocations of hg annotate yield different results, then:

    
    
       > hg blame a.txt
       0: abc
       2: d eg
       2:    gHi
    
       > hg blame -b a.txt
       0: abc
       2: d eg
       1:    gHi
    
       > hg blame -w a.txt
       0: abc
       1: d eg
       1:    gHi
    

-b ignores changes in the amount of white-space if there was already some (e.g. indenting changes). -w ignores all white-space changes. Generally you can get back to the actual revision where a useful change was made.

------
chris_wot
Did they consider improving indent?

